# Erklärungen Phasenanschhnitt/Wellenpaketsteuerung



## vollmi (19 April 2018)

Bei mir ist das schon lange her, und ich glaube damals in der Schule war das auch nie ein Thema.

Siemens hat ja ne neue Ausgangskarte für die ET200sp die ich gerne zum Dimmen/Schalten von Leuchten nutzen möchte. Aber vielleicht auch für andere Sachen.
Die Leistung ist ja doch recht begrenzt aber seis drum. Vielleicht kann mir jemand die Ansteuerarten erklären und Pro/Kontra aufzeigen.
Aus dem Handbuch für die  DQ 4x24..230VAC/2A HF (6ES7132-6FD00-0CU0)



> ● Phasenanschnittsteuerung - leistungsproportional
> ● Wellenpaketsteuerung (Halbwellen)
> ● Wellenpaketsteuerung (Vollwellen)
> Verwenden Sie diese Ansteuerarten z. B. zur Leistungssteuerung von Heizungen oder von
> ...



Phasenanschnitt ist ja das was üblicherweise die Drehdimmer in Wohnungen machen oder?
Aber was ist der unterschhied zwischen phasenwinkelproportional und leistungsproportional?
Beim Wellenpaket, was ist der Unterschied von Voll zu Halbwellen?

Die Funktion der Karte finde ich ansich klasse. (vor allem Kabelbruch sollte sich sogar erkennen lassen (leuchte Durchgebrannt), muss ich aber noch ausprobieren)
Gibts solche Funktionen wohl auch in höheren Leistungsklassen? Also z.B. wie die Stromventile von Siemens
https://www.downloads.siemens.com/download-center/Download.aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=10523 Aber halt nicht als PWM sondern auch Phasenanschnitt und Diagnosefunktion. 
Um z.B. ganze Leuchtengruppen zu dimmen (2kW z.B.).

mfG René


----------



## weißnix_ (19 April 2018)

Nur zum Prinzip:
Phasenwinkelproportional/Leistungsproportional
- Die Leistung veränderst Du nicht linear mit dem Phasenwinkel. Deshalb stellt Dir die Klemme für die Sollwertskalierung diese beiden Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.

Paketsteuerung Vollwellen/Halbwellen
- Bei Halbwellen hast Du Gleichstrom pulsierend bzw. Gleichstromanteile. Das ist schlecht, wenn Du so zum Beispiel Wechselstrommotore (Bremsmoment) oder Direktheizungen (Strom direkt durch das Medium, Elektrolyse).

Phasenanschnitt verursacht prinzipbedingt EMV-Störungen. Bei der Paketsteuerung ist das weniger ein Problem.


----------



## vollmi (19 April 2018)

Das heisst, wenn ich Leistungsproportional auswähle, kann ich davon ausgehen dass die Leuchte linear heller wird zu meinen 0-100% Ausgangsansteuerung?


----------



## LargoD (19 April 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das heisst, wenn ich Leistungsproportional auswähle, kann ich davon ausgehen dass die Leuchte linear heller wird zu meinen 0-100% Ausgangsansteuerung?


Eher nicht, weil z. B. bei einer Glühlampe die Strahlungsgesetze den Zusammenhang elektr. Leistung -> Helligkeit(Lichtleistung im sichtbareren Bereich) stark unlinear machen.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Mr.Spok (19 April 2018)

Hier : https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwingungspaketsteuerung ist die Wellenpaketsteuerung ganz gut erklärt.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Maagic7 (19 April 2018)

> Aber was ist der unterschhied zwischen phasenwinkelproportional und leistungsproportional?
> Beim Wellenpaket, was ist der Unterschied von Voll zu Halbwellen?



Phasenwinkelproportional: man steuert den Phasenanschnittwinkel proportional bzw. linear von 0-180° 
- die daraus resultierende Leistungskurve bei 0..100% Ansteuerung ist nich linerar.
50% Ansteuerung = 90° Phasenwinkel, das ist nicht 50% der elektrischen Leistung

Leistungsproportional: Bei Ansteuerung von 0..100% wird die elektrische Leistung (an ohmschen Widerstand) linear mit der Ansteuerung hochgefahren
d.h. 50% Anssteuerung = 50% elektrische Leistung. Der dazu nötige Phasenwinkel wird entsprechend berechnet und angesteuert


Vollwellensteuerung: es werden immer komplette Sinuswellen druchgelassen => es entstehen keine Gleichstromanteile. 
bei geringen Ansteuerungen und schnell reagierenden IR-Strahlern sieht man dann ein richtiges Flackern bzw. aussetzen.
Wenn man das vermeiden will/muss, dann bleibt nur die Halbwellensteuerung, welche die Leistung über die Zeit doppelt so gut verteilen kann.
Nachteil sind die evtl. entstehenden Gleichstromanteile.

Bei trägen Strahlern und Heizelementen ist die Vollwellensteuerung die beste Lösung. - geringste Oberwellen und kein DC Strom


----------

